# Serious Q: Chromapop vs Prizm - user experience



## wrathfuldeity

Chromapop/transition lens...it depends on the weather and conditions because of the latency/lag time for the lens to change. Imo, at Baker, the chromapop doesn't work well because of the tight terrain, fast changing light/vis conditions, the general pnw flat light conditions and often shady spots we ride through. But in a place where you don't have shady spots, fast changing light conditions/weather, they'd perhaps work fine. Btw the Baker standard lens is the Smith blue sensor.


----------



## snowklinger

afaik Chromapops are not transitions.

I'd never go with Oakley.

The Chromapops are hawt.


----------



## SGboarder

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chromapop/transition lens...it depends on the weather and conditions because of the latency/lag time for the lens to change. Imo, at Baker, the chromapop doesn't work well because of the tight terrain, fast changing light/vis conditions, the general pnw flat light conditions and often shady spots we ride through. But in a place where you don't have shady spots, fast changing light conditions/weather, they'd perhaps work fine. Btw the Baker standard lens is the Smith blue sensor.





snowklinger said:


> afaik Chromapops are not transitions.
> 
> I'd never go with Oakley.
> 
> The Chromapops are hawt.


As klinger said, Chromapop are not transition lenses and do not need time to adjust.

Blue Sensor Mirror *used to be* the standard lens at Baker. Now it is the Chromapop Storm.

Note that there will be many more chromapop lens shades next season (including multiple 'storm' ones).


----------



## wrathfuldeity

snowklinger said:


> afaik Chromapops are not transitions.


You are right! 
Now I remember last year's conversation with the ski shop gal...cause I was thinking there were a transition type lens. However... the vlt of the storm chromopop is 50% verses the blue sensor is 60% and the yellow sensor is 65%. 

Anyway last year the shop gal had use them and said they were meh; perhaps a bit better on the rare Baker bluebird ... but thought her blue sensors still worked better and the chromapops gave no advantage for our low vis and flat light conditions and not worth the increased expense.


----------



## Deacon

I know a couple guys that have switched to chromapop and swear by them.


----------



## Ckoch407

I don’t have experience with Chromapop, but I got a deal on the Airbrake XL with Prizm Jade, Prizm High Pink, and Prizm Sapphire lenses last year. 
I was using Anon M2 with blue something or other lens and it was good for everything but flat light. I had to call it quits a couple times when flat light conditions rolled in so I did a lot of research and found a deal on the Prizms. I used them with the Sapphire Prizm lens for the rest of the season and the difference was night and day. They worked great in flat light and bright light and on all the dark/flat storm days in the Sierras and Cascades and kept me riding hard all day. I don’t think you will be disappointed with the Prizms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckoch407

Anon just came out with a Zeiss branded lens series that is supposed to be great for flat light too. I have a warranty credit with them and will probably try one out this season for my M2s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher

I'm a big fan of the Prisms except for the Rose lens. I too have the Airbrakes (2015 model year) and that lens just was funky to me. It is hard to explain, but there were weird vision issues with it. I want to say like additional reflections inside. But, the black, green, and I'm forgetting the other colors I had no issues with and actually pretty much ride with the green lens in all conditions. 

Either way, I'm sure you will be happy with either pair you get.


----------



## Argo

I have switched to chromapop lenses. They have been great. Pnw is tough to see in but they do a good job. I used blue and yellow sensors before and they were good too. The only benefits to the new lens is they seem to be more durable and give just a tad more contrast in flat light conditions.


----------



## linvillegorge

I've had Prizm goggles and they were meh. Not bad, just not worth the hype and price. Oakleys have never fit me well so the lens would've had to be a game changer and it wasn't.

I've had Chromapop sunglasses and they're very good. Also have Spy Happy Lens sunglasses and they're the shit. Next pair of goggles will probably be Spys.


----------



## basser

From what I hear they are both top quality lenses. 

Are you able to try them on?

I would say the best way to decide would be to try them both on and see what is more comfortable/fits better. 

I have the airbrake xl and they are a fairly large goggle, so ideally you would want to ensure they fit on your face and are compatible with your helmet.


----------



## Nivek

Prizm hurts my eyes. They're all light lenses pretending to be dark ones. Chromapop is just a better technology.

I wear Electric, Vonzipper, and Dragon. Brose is dope, Wildlife works well, and Lumalens is on point.


----------



## Argo

basser said:


> From what I hear they are both top quality lenses.
> 
> Are you able to try them on?
> 
> I would say the best way to decide would be to try them both on and see what is more comfortable/fits better.
> 
> I have the airbrake xl and they are a fairly large goggle, so ideally you would want to ensure they fit on your face and are compatible with your helmet.


I agree with this mostly. Electric eg2/3 are my favorite fitting goggles but i prefer smiths because of lens quality and their anti fog ability. I have used and have probably 20 different goggles and even more lenses. I threw about 10 pairs away when we moved. I only use the smiths now and chromapop storm about 80% of the time.


----------



## Alonzo

Have any of you guys ever used the Smith Turbofan or Oakley Inferno googles? I'm looking for something for backcountry splitting/hiking, which makes my googles ice up like crazy, especially if we're just hiking a bootpack to session a booter or pillow line all day. I've never used either. I've been a Prizm guy for a few years now and really like them, but have a hook-up for Smith that shaves 40 or 50%, which makes it more attractive. Have any of you guys ever used them?

Cheers.


----------



## linvillegorge

Pretty sure @killclimbz uses the Smith Turbofans. I don't see any reason why the wouldn't work really well. Ventilation is half the battle fighting fog and nothing is going to ventilate like a fan.


----------



## killclimbz

Yep, I have used the Smith Turbo Fan Phenoms. They work great. Both of mine have finally died, but this is after multiple seasons. I did warranty each set once. I could do it again, but the lens is pretty scratched up and the foam is about had. They have lived their life basically. The fans work great for hiking/splitting. Sometimes you get some fog build up, but it's pretty rare the whole lens gets clouded up. There is usually plenty of clarity to see where you are going. After I got to the transitioning part, the fan would usually get rid of any fog and I just went about my business. 

Not always though, so it is still worth having back up goggles in your pack. That and gloves are the two things I always have spares of in my pack. Out everything to go wrong, if one of those two items get skunked, your day goes from fun to suck in an instant.


----------



## Bataleon85

I've never been an Oakley fan but I have tried to give them an objective chance. I own all the prizm snow lenses between a couple pairs of goggles and I really don't think there's anything special about them. I've actually found that they suck in flat light. Everything I've had by Smith has been top notch, even their budget goggles. I did just pick up a chromapop storm for my IO/X 's and while I haven't had it on snow yet, the initial impressions are pretty good. I definitely get more contrast looking at autumn leaves and grass than I do with my oaks. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85

linvillegorge said:


> I've had Prizm goggles and they were meh. Not bad, just not worth the hype and price. Oakleys have never fit me well so the lens would've had to be a game changer and it wasn't.
> 
> I've had Chromapop sunglasses and they're very good. Also have Spy Happy Lens sunglasses and they're the shit. Next pair of goggles will probably be Spys.


I love Spy sunglasses, but have had a lot of fogging problems with my Dooms and Platoons. Could be that they're just getting old and need to be recoated but eh... Had some days ruined by my Spy goggles last year. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge

Bataleon85 said:


> I love Spy sunglasses, but have had a lot of fogging problems with my Dooms and Platoons. Could be that they're just getting old and need to be recoated but eh... Had some days ruined by my Spy goggles last year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Good to know. Appreciate it.


----------

